# Master X Light: Lastest photo shoot



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

The Jolly Roger is pretty much finshed now. When I first put it together last year, it had many black parts. Those are all turned to silver now.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wow*

absolute beauty....that is beyond sweet...LX23 paint scheme huh? Gorgeous....


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what size is that? looks like a 49. where did you find it? All that chrome looks great.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful bike - As far I know the MXL didn't come with chrome forks did you add a chrome finish? Would appreciate a component list - particularly the aheadset/stem (what is it, and what is the angle?).


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

cmg said:


> what size is that? looks like a 49. where did you find it? All that chrome looks great.


cmg,

You are right; the size is 49cm c-t. The frame came from http://www.gvhbikes.com.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Beautiful bike - As far I know the MXL didn't come with chrome forks did you add a chrome finish? Would appreciate a component list - particularly the aheadset (what is it, and what is the angle?).


toonraid,

Good eye; I really wanted the chrome straight bladed fork that made me fall in love with Colnago's years earlier. This fork is nice because the crown lug has the three prong design that matches the frame's lug work. GVH bikes offered a selection of Colnago forks (steel or carbon), but I already owned this fork so I just boght the frame.

The headset is a Chris King 1" threadless in silver, and a Chris King 5mm silver spacer on top of that.

The components are mainly Centaur
Crank, BB & Cassette -- Chorus
Brakes -- Athena (?)
Seatpost -- Daytona
Stem -- Tompson (whatever their new one is called)
Wheels -- Neuvation R28 SL2
Seat -- ouch!
Bars -- Carbona (aluminum, white carbon wrapped)

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Damn!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT ONE... WHY CAN"T ANYONE GIVE ME ONE???? ANYONE?? anyone??? please??? pretty please?


Ah heck... I'll buy one... in time... i think


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The fork is threaded, right? (I have two that are).

What did part did you buy to enable the use of the threadless stem? That's a trick I might like to try 

Sharp bike by the way.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

The last generation of Prescia steel forks were made threadless - I am in the process of trying to buy a new MXL in AD04 (damn near impossible) so far I have gotten as far as the frame (and even in custom geometry) but still trying to push AD04 so already making a component list. I must admit I am in love with your forks and headtube - the stem and headset is just the icing on the cake.

On a different note have you ridden a master B-stay - I'd really like to know how the ride differs between the two.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> The Jolly Roger is pretty much finshed now. When I first put it together last year, it had many black parts. Those are all turned to silver


Super sweet ride! Good move on the silver parts. I am ditching my black parts on my Bianchi too. Silver is the new black :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, that is one ugly ride. Please send it to me so that I may properly dispose of it for you....


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

gibson00 said:


> Wow, that is one ugly ride. Please send it to me so that I may properly dispose of it for you....


Play nice!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow.. stunning!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, very hot. I've gone this route myself....classic lugged frame, modern parts. I don't feel disadvantaged in the least. A young 19 year old kid at the group ride the other night was gauking at my 91 Tommasini and asked,...."is that new?....What's it made out of?...as in I could have said carbon fiber and he'd have believed me" He was serious!...it was hilarious, I just love it. 

I would do some white tape on that bike....bring some more "classic" to it... and let the blue and orange be the spotlight. That's a great looking Thompson stem. Those are indeed late 80/early 90's vintage Athena brake calipers. They had that real distinctive wide arm design, there's no mistaking them.

brewster


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> cmg,
> 
> You are right; the size is 49cm c-t. The frame came from http://www.gvhbikes.com.


darn, no wonder he doesn't have any more 49s. that's my size. enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

brewster said:


> ...I would do some white tape on that bike....bring some more "classic" to it... and let the blue and orange be the spotlight. That's a great looking Thompson stem. Those are indeed late 80/early 90's vintage Athena brake calipers. They had that real distinctive wide arm design, there's no mistaking them.......



I remember having a full Athena groupset. It was beautiful stuff. Just be careful as those pointy caps fall off. Use locktite on them to keep them in place. I was fortunate to have a friend who machined some replacements replicas for me in Titantium. Otherwise, i would have been SOL.


----------

